# Best early season resort near Toronto?



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

weather is so warm on ontario right now... i have no idea why... mt tremblant opens on the 24th... if you can wait...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If you're into park, check out Seven Springs, Big Boulder, and the other resorts near NYC. I think you might think that's too far though. Just a suggestion if you don't mind going that far and like park.


----------



## Chrizzowski (Nov 1, 2011)

I know, just walked the dog, no jacket or anything. Depressing 

I'll pass on park. My last season ended with a shattered wrist off a kicker at Apex, so just looking to get my board on the snow again.

Why wait for winter when I can just go to it?


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

if you're into riding park, mt st louis moonstone was voted to have one of the top 5 parks in the east coast...


----------



## Chrizzowski (Nov 1, 2011)

Moonstone isn't open yet though, is it? Have a hard time believing they have enough snow!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

By Transworld. They're a joke.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

they maybe a joke but..
MSLM is 1 hour away from toronto... blue mountain is 1.5 to 2 depending on how fast you drive... and everything else that's actually legit is 7 or 8 hours away.

so for a crappy hill with a 500 foot vertical drop to be mentioned on transworld, mslm must be doing something right


----------



## Chrizzowski (Nov 1, 2011)

Well Killington has been warm so only 5 runs open still, not worth the trip. Guess I'll have to wait for Tremblant to open. Seriously this is unusually bad, I remember Christmas coming quicker when I was a kid!


----------

